# Animal Crossing: New Horizons Direct announced for Feb 20th!!



## Zordian (Feb 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229888341769744385
Will be 25 minutes.

Livestream:


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 18, 2020)

Yay!!! I can’t wait!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 18, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAA. AAA!
I can't wait


----------



## Katie1313 (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally!


----------



## Minto (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally.. I'm actually about to shed a tear. This is the best news I've heard this year so far.


----------



## satine (Feb 18, 2020)

Omg!!!! Just as I decided to stop hoping for it to happen!!!! 25 entire minutes of content, I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 18, 2020)

YOOOOOOOOOooooooOooooooOOOOOO LET'S GO


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 18, 2020)

It's the most wonderful time of the yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr


----------



## sierra (Feb 18, 2020)

I HAVE GOOSEBUMPS


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

OMG YAY!!!!!!!! 

looks like i won’t have to perish then :3


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2020)

Excellent.

Let's hope some of the questions and possible concerns are addressed.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 18, 2020)

OMG yasssss! So excited!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

Y'all I'm so hypeee ☆.☆


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh my. Did not expect a direct! I'm not complaining, any information is welcomed. However, I hope they don't reveal too much.


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

am i really gonna stay home just to watch the direct?

yes :3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 18, 2020)

No more complaining of the lack of info now PLEASE


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2020)

I hope they let us know what the in game purchase(s) will be.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 18, 2020)

Yay! So glad it did end up getting announced today. Can't wait.


----------



## popstar (Feb 18, 2020)

yay! i was beginning to think we really might not get a direct at all, i'm so excited!!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Oh my. Did not expect a direct! I'm not complaining, any information is welcomed. However, I hope they don't reveal too much.



Yeah, same. I'm already planning that I'll just stop watching if I feel like they're revealing more than I want to know before playing. But I'm too curious about certain things (like what amiibo will do, and if they'll discuss in-game purchases) to not watch at all.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 18, 2020)

Yay, I seen it on Twitter just now!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 18, 2020)

I am......so happy


----------



## Mothership (Feb 18, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! *flails*  About time, Nintendo! Must remember to get up early on the 20th!


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 18, 2020)

SO EXCITEDDDDDD


----------



## Neechan (Feb 18, 2020)

Of course there are negative Nancy’s complaining about it not being a general direct in Twitter...thank goodness that leak was real (so far)


----------



## tajikey (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh, you better believe I'll be up at 6a on Thursday to watch this bad boy!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 18, 2020)

I know I said I didn't need a direct....but I neeeeeeeeeeeed it.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 18, 2020)

Directs are normally on at 11pm here in England. This one is on at 2pm


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 18, 2020)

I am so glad I am off that day...if not I would have called out lol.


----------



## Speeny (Feb 18, 2020)

Awesome!!


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 18, 2020)

Wtf, I wanted to got to bed and just saw on twitter the news, damn I'm freaking hyped, can't sleep now, lol.


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 18, 2020)

When I first saw this I thought it was fake and had to check the official Twitter to make sure it was real.

Alright, SpiritofAce, you win this one. Haha.

Here?s hoping they won?t spend the entire time talking about things we already know about. At the very least it?ll be new footage!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 18, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> When I first saw this I thought it was fake and had to check the official Twitter to make sure it was real.
> 
> Alright, SpiritofAce, you win this one. Haha.
> 
> Here?s hoping they won?t spend the entire time talking about things we already know about. At the very least it?ll be new footage!



That'd be an epic troll on Nintendo's part.

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I believe they'll hit on at least two of the three hot button items that seems to be frustrating fans...the save mechanism and in-game purchases (if any). I'd like to think they'll touch on the idea of time traveling, but perhaps that'll be saved for another day.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 18, 2020)

YES it’s happening... I’m seriously excited. We know close to nothing about the game and we’re going to get 25 minutes of information. I cannot wait!!!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2020)

all i do is win win win no matter what


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

pumpkins said:


> all i do is win win win no matter what



 got money on my mind i can never get enough,,


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes! I had just resigned myself to having no news until release. This is excellent news! As my friend would say: two sleeps until the direct!


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 18, 2020)

I thought today was the 20th for a second and I got super excited..... :c
It is not the 20th. 9am has also passed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> got money on my mind i can never get enough,,



When I step into the building everybody's hands go UP


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> When I step into the building everybody's hands go UP



,,,,and they stay there!


----------



## Brookie (Feb 18, 2020)

posted above quote


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 18, 2020)

Can't wait


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 18, 2020)

I?m so happy i?ll be able to watch it too!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 18, 2020)

I hope we learn a lot about island customization. Can't wait!


----------



## jim (Feb 18, 2020)

i honestly thought we would just get a 10 to 15 minutes direct but it turns out we're getting a real meaty one! i hope it's mostly full of new info and not just fluff.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 18, 2020)

I can't wait to watch it but at the same time, I want to surprise myself with no expectations set other than being a solid game. Even if I do want to watch it, I can't since I have to do other stuff at that time (just like how it was with other announcements and directs). Nintendo doesn't like me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh dear, the replies to the tweet are crazy.


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 18, 2020)

As was expected. If was definitely going to be the 20th if at all.


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Feb 18, 2020)

Antonio said:


> AAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAA. AAA!
> I can't wait



Riiight??!! So glad to be reacting with everyone here on this forum. I can't make it to the Nintendo store reaction because of work


----------



## Reven (Feb 18, 2020)

Called it.  I said from the start the direct would be within a month of release. 29 days falls right in line.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 18, 2020)

I am happy for everyone! Hope everyone who is nervous can be calm.again after the direct! 

I am hyped but the nintendo community will be sooo salty xD everyone waits for a general dierect.

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 18, 2020)

I am so excited for Thursday, but I know after the direct I'll be whining for the actual game


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 19, 2020)

AAAAAA if I hadn't just woken up i'd be hootin and hollerin
very excited!! hope we see lots of new stuff!


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 19, 2020)

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 19, 2020)

Thats great news and it's about time! Might be at work though so probably won't be watching it live.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll be in school during it


----------



## sinead (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Directs are normally on at 11pm here in England. This one is on at 2pm



Pokemon ones are usually 2pm too are they not? 11pm ones tend to be general directs, and 2pm for game specific directs IIRC


----------



## Rhythrin (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll be at work but I'M SO EXCITED I'M GONNA AVOID Y'ALL TILL I CAN WATCH IT NO OFFENCE


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

Rhythrin said:


> I'll be at work but I'M SO EXCITED I'M GONNA AVOID Y'ALL TILL I CAN WATCH IT NO OFFENCE



same!! i’ll be at school so i’m gonna stay off of here until i can watch it lol


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2020)

The one thing I am really hoping we get out of this Direct and the game as a whole is balls to the wall integration of the Nintendo Switch Online app. 

But specifically, I want the app to include the in-game pattern editing tools for easy pattern designing and sharing anywhere and not just within the game itself. This way they could still include the QR system by generating patterns using the app that players can scan using their phones, then send the pattern data back to their game.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh boy, 25 minutes of ACNH info. Can't wait for the 2 hour analysis videos (ha ha only serious).


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah. I was listening to some prediction direct videos while cleaning and some were mentioning how they low key wanted to be able to trade turnips on the online app in real time. A real time global stalk market. That would be interesting.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 19, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Yeah. I was listening to some prediction direct videos while cleaning and some were mentioning how they low key wanted to be able to trade turnips on the online app in real time. A real time global stalk market. That would be interesting.



That would be such a cool feature. Also, no more exploiting visits for turnip prices!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 19, 2020)

It's at 2pm for me tomorrow and I happen to have a 2 hour lecture at that time, then I'm going for dinner with friends, and probably going somewhere and won't be back until 11pm loL. Ah well I'll watch it all night tomorrow


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Feb 19, 2020)

100% betting there will be a smash reveal


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 19, 2020)

RoyNumber1 said:


> 100% betting there will be a smash reveal


Not for this direct, and if there will it'll have to be Animal Crossing related.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 19, 2020)

My SO and I have a nintendo direct tradition, so I don't mind that they're usually in the morning on a weekday. We always get breakfast and watch it on our living room tv, it just makes the whole thing more exciting. I can't wait to see everything they're going to announce!


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Not for this direct, and if there will it'll have to be Animal Crossing related.



Pr-etty sure he was joking. It's a common thing on Twitter whenever Nintendo announces a video presentation regardless of the subject matter.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue Cup said:


> Pr-etty sure he was joking. It's a common thing on Twitter whenever Nintendo announces a video presentation regardless of the subject matter.



_Tom Nook 
Forces a Debt!_

XD


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 19, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> It's at 2pm for me tomorrow and I happen to have a 2 hour lecture at that time, then I'm going for dinner with friends, and probably going somewhere and won't be back until 11pm loL. Ah well I'll watch it all night tomorrow



It's a similar situation for me, unfortunately. Three lectures in a row starting exactly at the same time as the direct...ah welll, I guess I'll have to wait a whole month for the game, what's waiting a few hours for some info?


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 19, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> It's a similar situation for me, unfortunately. Three lectures in a row starting exactly at the same time as the direct...ah welll, I guess I'll have to wait a whole month for the game, what's waiting a few hours for some info?



Nice, high five bud. And that's true, I'll have to resist the temptation of Googling ACNH all night so that I can experience everything firsthand lol. I'm so excited though


----------



## jim (Feb 19, 2020)

no one asked but here are my predictions for what will likely be in the nintendo direct, in no particular order.

- in-depth crafting explanation
- explanation of how amiibo/amiibo cards will work / announcement of new ones / harvey will be there
- introducing new characters and NPCs
- showing off more new furniture and clothes and player customization
- showing off dodo airlines and online play + nintendo switch online app features
- quick preview of new museum collectibles (bugs, fish, art, fossils, etc)
- more town customization and shop details
- player content like patterns
- island tours making a comeback
- clarification of save data system including backup
- one wild thing out of left field that literally no one saw coming


----------



## tajikey (Feb 19, 2020)

jim said:


> no one asked but here are my predictions for what will likely be in the nintendo direct, in no particular order.
> 
> - in-depth crafting explanation
> - explanation of how amiibo/amiibo cards will work / announcement of new ones / harvey will be there
> ...



This would make for a jam-packed 25 minutes. I'm interested in all of what you said other than clothes/furniture/player customizations, and patterns. It'd be nice to hear about everything else you listed.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 19, 2020)

Waking up a little early to watch this live. Looking forward to seeing what they have to say about it. This game definitely has the potential to be my GOTY if it's as good as we're all hoping.


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm taking my cat to the vet at 7am tomorrow for a drop off, so I'll be up a few hours before it airs here (9am). The wait is going to be so hard, I already can tell haha.

I hope they at the very least tell us how many villagers we can have on our island, I really would love to have more than 10, I feel like 12-15 would be perfect but I'd always take more. I also hope they show us something amazing that none of us have thought of or are expecting that we all love and unites the forum and no one has anything negative to say or complain about


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 20, 2020)

I think I'll wait 2 hours after the Direct so that me and my wife could watch it together. That sucks, but that's the right thing to do since she'll be working.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

Can someone DM me coverage of new stuff when it happens


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 20, 2020)

less than 15 min!!!


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 20, 2020)

This has got to be the longest four minutes of my life.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 20, 2020)

I hope they gonna say something about the character limit for your and the island's name. I wanna start planning my island name.

Also, yay, only 3 minutes to go.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 20, 2020)

it's time!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

Cherry confirmed! Placing villager houses wig

- - - Post Merge - - -

In game mail to other players oh my GOD finally

- - - Post Merge - - -

DID THAT SAY TOOL RING

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or worse

You DIE FROM WASP

- - - Post Merge - - -

She just jumped the river

- - - Post Merge - - -

RESERVING NEIGHBORS AND CHOOSING WHO YOU WANT SKSKS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are holidays like Easter not basegame?

- - - Post Merge - - -

FULL ON TERRAFORMING

- - - Post Merge - - -

Slightly concerned about holidays being downloadable


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 20, 2020)

I am blown away. So many new informations ;o; The island landscaping?! Oh my godness xD


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m  a little upset we didnt hear about new villagers


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 20, 2020)

This game is going to be the best! Just one month, now!


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 20, 2020)

Everything on there was amazing, especially the landscaping. I do wish they would have let us know how many villagers we can have on an island, but I can honestly wait since it seems like more than 10. I'm also happy they explicitly confirmed holidays.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 20, 2020)

animal crossing wasps now have the same consequences as depicted in the macauley culkin film 'my girl'

this direct was so so good, and the possibilities for growth and customisation seem endless!! i love the new system for inviting and placing villagers, being able to completely customise the terrain, and the new museum looks beautiful!

also while they didn't explicitly say anything about character limit in names, the island called 'nintenland' in the direct makes me think it's more than just 8 now


----------



## Cupcakebby (Feb 20, 2020)

Is anyone else absolutely so freaking blown away by the museum and bug details?!!!? And all the junk they’re showing is so amazing!! Well worth the long stinking wait for the quality gameplay I am about to destroy. Omg. This was an amazing direct!!


----------



## Winona (Feb 20, 2020)

This was everything I ever wanted.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

Holidays tho


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2020)

Welp, I'm literally crying. I have never seen some so beautiful in my life
.


----------



## NinjaKitty (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh my God, it was so good! It far exceeded my expectations and now I even MORE can't wait esdfasdfasdfdsgfdasgadg 

Mad props to the team, it looks like they've listened and implemented so much feedback from players as well as adding cool new mechanics! I couldn't believe the landscaping!! Well done everyone!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 20, 2020)

It's soooooo good, I'm indefinitely hyped now. Wish it came out today.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 20, 2020)

WE CAN HAVE LONGER TOWN NAMES!
WE CAN USE THE CARDS TO MOVE IN VILLAGERS! Meaning I can get Sally if I don't get her right away!

And everything else.

This was the best day ever! I'm crying.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 20, 2020)

It was an amazing Direct. I'm so happy!


----------



## jeni (Feb 20, 2020)

no more resetting for maps babyyyyyy!!!!!
pretty much everything i've ever wanted from an ac game was shown in this direct i really want to cry


----------



## cIementine (Feb 20, 2020)

new leaf who?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 20, 2020)

New Horizons is looking like a step up from New Leaf in every single way. From the details of being able to pick your own skin tone and choosing where vilagers will live to the very concept of living on an island itself. So excited.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa

Not concerned about the holidays. I think it's just to give them more time to develop them. As long as they come out before the holiday, doesn't even matter for now unless you TT

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the rescue service is resetti rtgporkjgrgkpojgdspof


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

it was so amazing - definitely soothed some of the doubts that i had :’)


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm almost tearing up it's too beautiful


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> WE CAN HAVE LONGER TOWN NAMES!
> WE CAN USE THE CARDS TO MOVE IN VILLAGERS! Meaning I can get Sally if I don't get her right away!
> 
> And everything else.
> ...



 How long can the town names be


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i’m literally about to rewatch the direct lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’m literally about to rewatch the direct lol




Me when I get home to actually pay attention


----------



## moonchu (Feb 20, 2020)

i'm also gonna rewatch it later tonight LOL


----------



## LilD (Feb 20, 2020)

Just finished watching. Everything I wanted and more. Much more.  I can't believe all of the new additions. I'm so excited for all of us, it's looks so amazing.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 20, 2020)

A lovely detail I noticed is that the dodos are named after the wright brothers! Such a nice detail that I noticed


----------



## Fey (Feb 20, 2020)

So my basic takeaway is that we can’t be a mayor anymore.

We
are
GOD


----------



## The Orange (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm about to rewatch it.

I watched it earlier with my kids, but I am sure I missed things because we were all four exitedly howling like a pack of mad banshees over what we were seeing.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2020)

Lol get on my level, I've watched it like 7 times already


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

Neechan said:


> A lovely detail I noticed is that the dodos are named after the wright brothers! Such a nice detail that I noticed



Yep! It's cute. Also D0D0 was used somewhere <3



Fey said:


> So my basic takeaway is that we can’t be a mayor anymore.
> 
> We
> are
> GOD



We are everywhere.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 20, 2020)

One thing I haven't seen is this - will there be differences if we play multiplayer? For example, in New Leaf, certain bugs and fish were unavailable. The scorpion was one of those, I think. It would be awfully nice to be able to play local multiplayer and be able to scorpion hunt. I have way too many memories of it taking me forever to catch a scorpion because I'd miss with my net and it would sting me.  It'd be way easier to catch one if others can help you!


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't know about you, but I really want to hear Reggie say that he's going to be playing AC on his Nintendo Switch


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

oath2order said:


> How long can the town names be



The town in the direct was named "Nintenland", so at least 10.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 21, 2020)

Does anyone else think that they fixed the saturation? I swear it was worse before...


----------



## iExist (Feb 21, 2020)

TERRAIN FREAKING EDITOR AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSS

Also, I'm going to call my town "Muunspore." As in Sunspore, but moon, but spelt weird. The character limit is at least 10 for your town.
And, Muunspore will have a stone brick town on the bottom left, grey, warm; top left, cold, grey, town; top right, nature; bottom right, surrounded by a river, the shopping district.


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

TheMCButterfly said:


> TERRAIN FREAKING EDITOR AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Also, I'm going to call my town "Muunspore." As in Sunspore, but moon, but spelt weird. The character limit is at least 10 for your town.
> And, Muunspore will have a stone brick town on the bottom left, grey, warm; top left, cold, grey, town; top right, nature; bottom right, surrounded by a river, the shopping district.



that’s a really cool name!


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 21, 2020)

With this level of customization for our islands, even my uncreative behind can make something nice! I'm also reevaluating my island's name choices... If there's at least ten characters I may name it something a bit more wordy. Like, "Heartvale" or "Karakura"! Maybe even "Beaubelle"!


----------



## effluo (Feb 21, 2020)

Do we know how many villagers/vacationers we can have an island yet? Not sure if I missed it or not.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 21, 2020)

effluo said:


> Do we know how many villagers/vacationers we can have an island yet? Not sure if I missed it or not.



Nope, we don't have a clue yet. I'm assuming at this point we won't know for sure until the game releases or is leaked.


----------



## pocky (Feb 21, 2020)

They mentioned something about an announcement related to Pocket Camp near the end of the Direct and to keep an eye out for it. What do you guys think this means? Will the two games be somehow linked? Will playing PC offer an advantage?


----------



## jeni (Feb 21, 2020)

pocky said:


> They mentioned something about an announcement related to Pocket Camp near the end of the Direct and to keep an eye out for it. What do you guys think this means? Will the two games be somehow linked? Will playing PC offer an advantage?



In the video it just looked like there are gonna be some NH items in PC and vice versa, maybe through DLC or something. I do wonder if they'll do anything else, though


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Does anyone else think that they fixed the saturation? I swear it was worse before...



It's too pale. It needs contrast, yep.


----------



## Byebi (Feb 21, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> The town in the direct was named "Nintenland", so at least 10.



I really hope it's set to 10 for everyone and not just the testing team for the sake of the direct. (I cant remember how many spaces there were for the dream town for nintendo in acnl?)

I've already grown attached to the town name "LycheePop" and at this point i'm not sure what to do if it's not set as that


----------



## pocky (Feb 21, 2020)

jekabu said:


> In the video it just looked like there are gonna be some NH items in PC and vice versa, maybe through DLC or something. I do wonder if they'll do anything else, though



I hope that it doesn?t offer an advantage to people who play PC because I really don?t want to deal with that game


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 21, 2020)

They reuploaded the direct to fix a typo lol


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Feb 21, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> They reuploaded the direct to fix a typo lol



What was the typo?


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 21, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> What was the typo?



One of the captions said 

"Your departure date _is_
_is_ March 20 2020"

They also changed the small print for the cloud saves thing. Can't remember what it said before but now it says "more info will be given in the future".


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2020)

Terraforming uwu


----------

